# Small pigeon



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Ready for the pan or the pot, 12.7mm lead did the deed, dead before it hit the ground.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Even after reading the title I had to stare at that picture for a while before I got it. Okay, I am slow...Nice shooting and happy eating.

Darren


----------



## ikevin007 (Aug 18, 2013)

You eat those black birds?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

You better believe I eat them, medium rare to boot.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Yummy. Beautiful slingshot, BTW. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you, it shoots very well for me as well.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

aww man i missed the pic ! can you re-up it ? this reminds me, dove season starts this weekend over here. and apparently the non-native eurasian collared doves have been declared open season year round here in my county. this weekend i will try to stain my slingshots with the blood of eurasian collared doves, mwahahahahahahahaha ! ! !


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Try again Imperial, photobucket seems to be doing some updating or something?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wow, it looks like a prune. i bet it tasted yummy. and i love that slingshot. thanx for the re-post of pic.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Beautiful SS and piece of breast. Are those bands a combo? One latex and one TBG? Is there any reason why you use them in tandem? Just noobie curious...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

SmilingFury, Love Zatoichi I would love to own the entire series but they are actually really expensive when you can find them. I do shoot mixed bandsets, .030 latex and TBG and I can honestly say that there is no reason for it what so ever. I had quite a bit of both cut and just started mis-matching them, now it is just sort of habit and superstition to do it. lol


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Zatoichi was the MAN! You can find quite a few of them for free online. Both the movies and the made for tv series. They also did a modern remake a few years ago that wasnt half bad. Google it. Any Ichi fan would enjoy it I think.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what kind of bird was your kill and i love that shooter


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice slingshot AW


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

fury, I will check out the online offerings.

bigron, it was a pigeon

thanks btoon.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting and great looking slingshot!


----------

